
Ask HN: Still in Use of Browser Bookmarks? - maxtesla
Today I found myself creating bookmarks bar folders on Chrome first time for the last year. I put there some references on Peter Thiel, logical fallacies and a couple of Reddit users&#x27; profiles for my further articles to be written.<p>Do you have some magic skills in managing your browser bookmarks?
======
blendergeek
I have no magic skills. Essentially, I just bookmark anything that I want to
read again. I used to use folders but now I just bookmark things.

------
gullyfur
I organize by category. I have a few dozen categories arranged alphabetically.

~~~
maxtesla
Do you have any system behind the process of creating the categories
themselves? Food, personalities, linear algebra, logical fallacies, mystery
containers?

